# West Mids cruise to EvenTT 08 via Frankley & Corley svs.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
The plan is to meet up for the cruise to Rockingham at Frankley services on the M5 between J4 & J3. At 8:00am-8:15am. Then travel via M5 onto M6 for a final stop at Corley services by J3 at around 9:00am. We could hopefully meet up with the northern folks here and then carry on to the bash, leaving around 9:15am.
Feel free to leave any thought's or your suggestions. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How longs will it be mate. As I said haven't booked tickets yet and haven't bothered to look where Rockingham is. Could be in Kent or outside Inverness as far as I'm aware at the mo.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Hark said:


> Rockingham is


In Corby Northants i'm afraid not a nice place even the track is on an industrial estate, so i can understand why numbers seem to be down this year.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

numbers are down?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

See you at Frankley Phill
cheers
jon


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Who else is going from Mids?
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

None of you doing the track then?

As briefing is at 9....


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

nah, Matt, I drive like a chimp. You testing your skills?
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Not sure yet. Might just watch this time, but thought it might be a wasted opportunity.

Gonna phone insurance and see how much track day cover will cost for the day. That might put me off anyway.


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

I,m goin but not doing the track day due to lack of funds.
Now where has the rest of the Birmingham lot gone. :?:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Not sure yet. Might just watch this time, but thought it might be a wasted opportunity.
> 
> Gonna phone insurance and see how much track day cover will cost for the day. That might put me off anyway.


Hi Matt,
How's the bodywork doing?
Will you be in the TT?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Took it back last week mate, they are going to drop the bumper and refit the valance, but going to fit v6 valance as ordered that on Fri.

They said they would blend the arches in but he wasn't sure it would look much better. he said he thought the boot was a good match. Need to take it over in the light to be honest. Going back over Wed. Then book it in for the work after event08 as otherwise won't be ablew to go.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Cam,
See you are on line. Will have to meet up at the bash. Are you entering your TT again?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Assuming it is Corley Services Eastbound, then I will be there approx 08:30.


----------



## tt don (May 6, 2008)

how far is it from brum?
and how much are tickets and can u get them at the door to speak


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

CHADTT said:


> Assuming it is Corley Services Eastbound, then I will be there approx 08:30.


Hi CHADTT,
Yes it is eastbound, see you around 9:00am.
Don, It's around 76 miles and will take 1 1/2 hours to get there. You can buy the tickets at the gate and will cost you £15:00 if your a TTOC member or it will be £20:00 if not.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Ive ordered my tickets on the TTOC site last night, any idea if they are likely to be posted out or will they be available at the gate to pickup?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

CHADTT said:


> Ive ordered my tickets on the TTOC site last night, any idea if they are likely to be posted out or will they be available at the gate to pickup?


Hiya,
You can pick them up at the gate.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

What do we do for tickets then? do we get an email with details from our purchase and show that?

cheers
jon


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

How many people meeting up at Frankley. :?:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Phil can you drop me a text to let me know what time you want me to meet you. What junc you getting on at...3? ?? Could wait for you outside Beachwood?


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

might go to Frankley tomorrow morning just to meet some of you guys. I can't go to Rockingham unfortunately but which side are peeps meeting at Frankley - South side or North side??


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Phil can you drop me a text to let me know what time you want me to meet you. What junc you getting on at...3? ?? Could wait for you outside Beachwood?


Hi Matt,
Was going to go over Romsley then onto the M5. This way we will be on the north side of Frankly svs facing the right way. You could come to the house.

Hi Stu,
Hope you will pop and see us. I will be there from around 8:00 till we depart at 8:30.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Phill,
looking forward to meeting you and the other guys tomorrow, hope the rain keeps away!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What time do you want me at yours Phil?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> What time do you want me at yours Phil?


Hi Matt,
7:45 OK?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > What time do you want me at yours Phil?
> ...


Yer might need a flask of coffee though. Only just got in. Had bugger all sleep last night on works do and still have to clean the wheels b4 I leave tomorrow. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

